# HOW To SUBSCRIBE To GONE To The DOGS



## Mz Molly (May 31, 2012)

1. Click on *HOME* at the top of the page

2. Scroll Down to *ALL SECTIONS*

3. Scroll Down to *GONE TO THE DOGS*

4. At the right *->* *click on "UNSUBSCRIBE"* that will change it to "SUBSCRIBE"

That will give you automatic notices to all topics under Gone To The Dogs.

* Please DO NOT start a new topic without contacting us first. We don't want this to get so huge we cannot handle it.

We welcome new ideas and if we cannot fit them into one of the existing topics, we will gladly support your idea.*

* If you need help PLEASE contact us:
KittyKnit and/or Mz Molly*


----------



## kittyknit (Sep 25, 2011)

_Hope this helps everyone. Sorry we have been sort of confusing; we are getting started and working the bugs out so please be patient with us._

 _Thank all of you for your interest/pics/stories, etc. They are wonderful!_


----------

